# American Idol 2/21/06



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Can anyone that's into fashion tell me what happened to Paula tonight? She looks like a character (hair especially) on planet of the apes and sooo old. At least most of the girls are decently dressed. 2 hours of this will kill me..yet I still watch


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

The June Carter Cash look is in.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

It was pretty painful. Not so much the fashion, rather the signing. Obvious front runners, IMO.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

First, a recap:

Mandissa - Heart, "Never"
Kelly Pickler - Martina McBride, "How Far"
Becky O'Donohue - Patty Smith (also, 10,000 Maniacs), "Because The Night"
Ayla Brown - Christina Aguilera, "Reflection"
Paris Bennett - Gladys Knight and the Pips, "Midnight Train to Georgia"
Stevie Scott - Josh Groban, "To Where You Are"
Brenna Gathers - Stevie Wonder, "You Are The Sunshine of my Life"
Heather Cox - American Idol Finalists - "When You Tell Me That You Love Me"
Melissa McGhee - Faith Hill, "When The Lights Go Down"
Lisa Tucker - Jennifer Holliday, "I Am Changing"
Kinnik Sky - Alita Adams, "Get Here" 
Katharine McPhee - Barbra Streisand, "Since I Fell For You"

Mandissa - really good. Reminded me of when Diana DeGarmo came out the first night of competition and really sang the heck out of "I've Got The Music In Me." Only problem - how much of that was her backing vocals that no one else had?
Kelly - WAY too nervous. MIGHT be better once she calms down, though. (Actually, her performance in the dress rehearsal, that they showed in the recap, seemed much better.)
Becky - NOT good, not good at all. Sharp all over the place.
Ayla - good on the really big parts, not as good on the first quiet part. 
Paris - I wanted her to stand still, because her dancing around was affecting her voice, IMHO.
Stevie - don't know if I'd go as far as Simon, but it really wasn't that good. It was the wrong song performed in the wrong way.
Brenna - Kept hopping in and out of her key... there were parts that I liked, but way more parts that I didn't.
Heather - AHHHH! The Tsunami Tsingle! Unfortunately, she sounded like she was still sick, even though she wasn't. It was just a dull performance, as Simon pointed out.
Melissa - not familiar with the song, but it was definitely one of the better of the night. I think there could've been better song choices though.
Lisa - safe song choice... sang the heck out of it, though. Glad they showed the tryouts and Hollywood rounds, because it helped remind me of how good she can be, because she was stunning at the tryouts. I couldn't help getting turned off by the song though.
Kinnik - I actually thought she did better than the judges gave her credit for. I was somewhat impressed. The arrangement was a little over-embellished, though. 
Katharine - I was turned off by the song choice myself, so I had to get over that... it was pretty well performed.

Two thumbs up - Mandissa
One thumb up - Ayla, Melissa, Lisa, Kinnik, Katharine
No thumbs - Paris
One thumb down - Kelly, Heather
Two thumbs down - Becky, Stevie, Brenna (can I give her 3 thumbs down?)

I'm actually surprised that I came out liking Mandissa the best... after seeing the tryouts, I would've guessed it would've been Lisa.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Paris got my vote tonight, overall I was bored with it, way to much "let's wow em with a long high note and hope they don't fall asleep for the rest of it"


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I thought the top four were head and shoulders above the other eight. My top four women are Katherine McPhee, Lisa Tucker, Ayla Brown, and Paris Bennett although I'm not as high on Paris as many seem to be.

I think Becky O'Donohue and Stevie Scott were the worst two tonight and I hope they are booted.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

What is with all these girls trying to sing in low registers that they do not have? Was Paris on a trampoline? Do people in the general public even know when something is in tune anymore? It seems like they just clap when something sounds loud and or high, doesn't matter if it happens to be in tune. The judges don't seem to have that great of an understanding of it either. I wish they would stop using words they don't know either. None of the girls sang in "falsetto" Randy. Ugh! Mandissa did a nice job, but dag she really is huge to the point it is distracting. Katharine sounded good but she just comes across as bat**** crazy. Despite that, I think she and Mandissa are the ones to watch when it comes to the women. Everyone else is just not even worth remembering. Unless of course you remember wanting a stage lamp to fall on Brenna


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm surprised they got clearance for Because the Night. They've never gotten clearance for a Bruce Springsteen song before.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Katharine sounded good but she just comes across as bat**** crazy.


I don't get that at all about Katherine. Taylor Hicks on the other hand...


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm all about Mandisa and Paris.


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

Stevie is def out...Becky and Brenna were bad too but Becky may stay because she is hot and I think some people will like Brenna's annoying attitude.

Mandissa is just too big. Good voice though...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Mandisa will go through tonight, but I think she has too much back to make it far.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm surprised they got clearance for Because the Night. They've never gotten clearance for a Bruce Springsteen song before.


I'm guessing they got it partially because it wasn't really a Bruce song, though he wrote it, and has performed it - it was written for and with Patti Smith. It also helps that it's been licensed out before, to 10,000 Maniacs.

Afterthought to my notes above - can I bump Brenna down a notch to two thumbs down? Good grief is she obnoxious as hell. Get off of my TV now.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

zyzzx said:


> I don't get that at all about Katherine. Taylor Hicks on the other hand...


Make sure your "Crazdar" is on because she is nuts. Between her and Steavie you can have a boat load of koo-koo!!


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

newsposter said:


> Can anyone that's into fashion tell me what happened to Paula tonight? She looks like a character (hair especially) on planet of the apes and sooo old.


Yep, Paula's hairdo was awful!

The only other thing I can say about this 2 hour episode is thank god for TiVo and the FF button...


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

BRenna was awful and needs to go. That woman is just plain annoying. She was making ugly faces when other people were singing also, which my wife and I found horribily tacky.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Brenna, terribly annoying. :down:


----------



## gossiphound (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW! This is a really great site. You people know your Idol.

I just found another good site for American Idol Recaps I thought I would share it with my Tivo friends.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I've said it before, I'll say it again-Katherine McPhee is the hottest chick on TV. WOW WEE!! Man, she is just so cute. She is going to win this entire thing-mark my words.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

newsposter said:


> She looks like a character (hair especially) on planet of the apes and sooo old.


Cornelius, I think. That popped into my mind as well.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again-Katherine McPhee is the hottest chick on TV. WOW WEE!! Man, she is just so cute. She is going to win this entire thing-mark my words.


Ya, looks alone can win Idol for you, look at Rueben! He was hot (and sweaty), and got very big (and grew much bigger after he won).


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

OK, I think LoadStar should be the official Thread starter, but hey, that's just my opinion. Good synopses LS! 

Too many singers left to get into much detail. I thought most pulled it out tonight. My sentimental favorite is Kelly Pickler. She did well, but sang much better in earlier snippets. Shouldn't be gone after tonight, but probably not at the top either. 

I thought Ayla was Wow! Perhaps early in the song it was, huh!? but it got good really quick. Didn't like Heather, Kinnik, Stevie or Becky (although she was Hot!). Please, Please, Please send Brenna home! But alas, like here predecessor Mikalah, I suspect we will have a few more episodes of idiocy. 

Anybody could go, but the two losers tonight (IMO) ... Kinnik and Stevie.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

The true talent separated themselves from the also-rans tonight:

True Talent: Mandissa, Paris, Lisa, Katharine and maybe Ayla

Also rans: the rest

Best performances of the night were from Lisa and Katharine. I couldn't believe a 16 year old could do that with that song, but save a couple minor glitches, she pulled it off. Along with her talent, Katherine showed off her training, professionalism, and stage presence very well.

Young Paris is a remarkable talent - but the way she did that song just kinda creeped me out. But I think she will be a force to be reckoned with.

Daniel


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again-Katherine McPhee is the hottest chick on TV. WOW WEE!! Man, she is just so cute. She is going to win this entire thing-mark my words.


Yeah, and she lives in Sherman Oaks - which is about 3 miles from me. I think I need to stalk* her.

*disclaimer to any law enforcement authorities-this is a joke.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I thought Paula looked very good at the auditions, suprisingly so, in fact. However, her Planet of the Apes look needs to go !! Randy's dawg pound was equally annoying.

I agree there was a clear differentiation between great & not-so-good performances last night. It will be interesting to see if the differentiation continues in the next few weeks.


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

I was not that high on Mandissa, but she was great...tough song and she sang the hell out of it. I was waiting for Simon to make the obvious Ann Wilson comparison...

Katharine McPhee looks like the one to beat. Great voice, had command and control of that song, and a great personality that shines through. And by the way, Katharine, in my opinion, your butt looked just great!

I predict Stevie and Heather will go. Brenna should go, but unfortunately I think she's in for the long haul...I have a sneaking suspicion the producers will keep her around because she's "good television"...people will keep tuning in to hate her and hope this is the week she goes, a la serial killer Scott last year.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Kathy has been and always will be my fav. I actually try not to look too much at the screen while they are singing until my fav shows up so really 'hear' them. Well, i'm far from an expert but most sounded awful. Also, is the bean pole look in? I wanna fedex my bag of chips to those poor girls. If they ever became sick and couldn't eat, they would die because they have no reserves on them. I'm just not a fan of stick figures but I guess America is because they are on TV and i'm not. Just looks unhealthy to me.

I dont generally like when people 'make it their own' and add so much inflection/style or whatever you call it as to make the person annoying. I would think a good copy of a song would get you all the points you needed to make it into the finals. I would hope the people voting dont just say wow, she sure 'styled' it up and belted it out without giving it much more thought that the showboating

and speaking of that...well...you know who was showboating up a storm at the end. There's a big difference between confidence and what she has. Dancing all like that at the end and playing it up for the camera just shows her lack of confidence and makes her look like a fool. I hope she's gone within 2 weeks. (I know it wont be this week). She made it this far and doesn't need to act like that anymore. Though I do know to make it this far you need to 'stand out.'

And in fairness...my fav Kathy also did a tad to much at the end of her song. I thought her neck movements (if there's an offical term please let me know) were just a bit exaggerated and it looked unnatural. 

So what did you all think of them standing behind the stage this year? I initially hated it but then realized it gave me something to do while they were singing 

Did you see the dog pound was stellarly dressed  Hope they get new threads for tonight.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

I can't figure out why Paris Bennet is even in this. She's obviously talented; if her mother and grandmother (according to Randy) were both singers, wouldn't they have some sort of influence to get her in a recording studio? 

I know she's only 17, but if a kid comes from a family that has any influence at all in the music business, it seems like AI would be a step down for her.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

I've put the girls into 3 different levels, Leaders of the pack, middle of the road, and bottom feeders.


LoadStar said:


> Mandissa - Heart, "Never"


Leader - Good performance, maybe it was a little too powerful, but she will be fine.


LoadStar said:


> Kelly Pickler - Martina McBride, "How Far"


Middle - I think her heart-felt story is wearing off, and we're seeing that's she's just ok.


LoadStar said:


> Becky O'Donohue - Patty Smith (also, 10,000 Maniacs), "Because The Night"


Bottom - Hopefully America won't let her go far just because she's hot.


LoadStar said:


> Ayla Brown - Christina Aguilera, "Reflection"


Leader - Probably near the bottom of the leaders, but I can see her making the final 3 or 4 girls.


LoadStar said:


> Paris Bennett - Gladys Knight and the Pips, "Midnight Train to Georgia"


Leader - Great performace, despite everybody's dislike of her hopping all over the stage.


LoadStar said:


> Stevie Scott - Josh Groban, "To Where You Are"


Bottom - I just can't see her "bringing it" as she proclaims.


LoadStar said:


> Brenna Gathers - Stevie Wonder, "You Are The Sunshine of my Life"


Bottom - Agree with most, she's annoying, but that will carry her through a couple weeks.


LoadStar said:


> Heather Cox - American Idol Finalists - "When You Tell Me That You Love Me"


Middle - The judges made her look like the worst perfomance of the night, but I just didn't see that. If she survives this week, I can see her being a sleeper to make the top 6 girls.


LoadStar said:


> Melissa McGhee - Faith Hill, "When The Lights Go Down"


Middle - Could make the top 6 girls.


LoadStar said:


> Lisa Tucker - Jennifer Holliday, "I Am Changing"


Leader - She will battle Mandissa and Ayla for the top 3 or 4 girls.


LoadStar said:


> Kinnik Sky - Alita Adams, "Get Here"


Middle - Will be lucky to make the final 6 girls.


LoadStar said:


> Katharine McPhee - Barbra Streisand, "Since I Fell For You"


Leader - It will be interesting to see her battle Paris for the top girl. She needs to work on her movements. Great voice, moves like a stick, which may be the only thing keeping her from winning it all.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chapper1 said:


> BRenna was awful and needs to go. That woman is just plain annoying. She was making ugly faces when other people were singing also, which my wife and I found horribily tacky.


Isn't saying that Brenna was making ugly faces kind of redundant?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I think Stevie and Heather are most likely to go with Kinnik also in with a chance of the boot. I'd like to see Stevie get another chance as she's proved before that she can sing - she just chose the wrong song on the wrong night and the wrong way to sing it (IMHO).

Brenna will more than likely stick around to annoy the heck out of us into the final 12.

Remember that you're watching an entertainment show not a talent show. It's not necessarily the best that will win, but the most television ratings-frendly!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Martha said:


> I can't figure out why Paris Bennet is even in this. She's obviously talented; if her mother and grandmother (according to Randy) were both singers, wouldn't they have some sort of influence to get her in a recording studio?
> 
> I know she's only 17, but if a kid comes from a family that has any influence at all in the music business, it seems like AI would be a step down for her.


Her Grandma has won Grammys even.

But there's nothing like a #1 TV show to get expsoure.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Her Grandma has won Grammys even.
> 
> But there's nothing like a #1 TV show to get expsoure.


So did Homer Simpson. Grammy's are no big deal 

There are a few of these girls who I don't recall ever seeing before last night. Kinnik? who the hell is she? Melissa? Lisa? Never saw them before and I only missed one episode. At least I think I only missed one episode. I just wish the judges would stop giving them "props" for pulling the song together at the end. When the hell did it become ok to only sing half of a song well? Get the whole damn song right! You want people to pay money to hear you? Then you better deliver the whole damn time.

Now excuse me I have to go chase some teenagers off of my lawn.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Paris and Katharine McPhee are the only two I see with much of a chance. Mandissa and Lisa are both the sort of singers who make it deep into AI just by singing power. The michael bolton / clay aiken effect if you will.

I like brenna. I think she's cute, too bad she is not a great singer.

One thing about katharine mcphee is her eyes during the performance. They kind of creep me out. Almost any other singer on the planet will squint or close their eyes during power vocals. She keeps her eyes open in the same exact position with no real difference during any portions of the song. It's kind of creepy. It reminds me of a cat using the litter box.

But i agree she is quite attractive.

I am pretty sure a few people sung in falsetto. It's a lot harder to tell in women, but I noticed it in a few spots. Maybe you are thinking of the whistle register.


----------



## legnaNJ (Apr 6, 2005)

What I don't understand is why Becky O'donohue was in the final 24 in the first place. (Yeah I know she is pretty) but .....Both Randy and Simon said she was better than what they expected...and she wasn't that great. She seems like wasted space.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

smickola said:


> I predict Stevie and Heather will go. Brenna should go, but unfortunately I think she's in for the long haul...I have a sneaking suspicion the producers will keep her around because she's "good television"...people will keep tuning in to hate her and hope this is the week she goes, a la serial killer Scott last year.


Votefortheworst.com has already thrown their votes behind Brenna and if their seeming influence with Scott last year is any indication, she might be around awhile.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I am pretty sure a few people sung in falsetto. It's a lot harder to tell in women, but I noticed it in a few spots. Maybe you are thinking of the whistle register.


For women the "whistle register" really is their "falsetto." All anyone last night did was sing in an airy head voice and that is all it is, a head voice.

Why should anyone have to squint to sing "power vocals?" The sign of a good and trained singer is that they make singing look effortless. When someone is squinting and straining it just looks like they are constipated. Facial contortions also pull certain muscles that are needed to create good sound out of position. One shouldn't have to look like they are crapping a bowling ball in order to sound good.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

legnaNJ said:


> What I don't understand is why Becky O'donohue was in the final 24 in the first place. (Yeah I know she is pretty) but .....Both Randy and Simon said she was better than what they expected...and she wasn't that great. She seems like wasted space.


She wasn't any worse than the "Pickle." There is quite a bit of dreck this year. Tonight should be even worse as a lot of the guys are pretty weak. Kevin, "Sway", and little Harry Connick Jr.? There will be much fast forwarding in the Figaro household tonight.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Did you catch the disclaimer at the end that they, in essence, are killing off power voting this year? Or at least have the right to. I dont see how they will do it then be able to say 10000 billion people voted last night. 

Also, some of these girls have way too big mouths for their faces. Or is that what makes an idol?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> Also, some of these girls have way too big mouths for their faces. Or is that what makes an idol?


Hah! Right on! There was one girl, I forgot her name, but she has a mouth like a PEZ dispenser.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

I think that last night may be the first time Ryan Seacrest has ever been on top of a box!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Figaro said:


> For women the "whistle register" really is their "falsetto." All anyone last night did was sing in an airy head voice and that is all it is, a head voice.
> 
> Why should anyone have to squint to sing "power vocals?" The sign of a good and trained singer is that they make singing look effortless. When someone is squinting and straining it just looks like they are constipated. Facial contortions also pull certain muscles that are needed to create good sound out of position. One shouldn't have to look like they are crapping a bowling ball in order to sound good.


I do not agree with that terminology at all. The whistle register is one that not too many vocalists can sing at well, whereas falsetto is very easy to sing. Some female singers sing entirely in falsetto.

I'd say the sign of a good singer is that they emote while singing. Someone who just stands there with eyes staring out blankly is not very exciting, and that is what katharine mcphee did. It's pretty unimpressive to me to just stand there and do nothing even when you are at the emotional points of a song. She doesn't have to squint or close her eyes, but she could do something other than stare blankly like a deer in headlights.

At one point she did lean back a little, that was about it.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

When will these contestants learn to select songs that make the most of their voices? They choose their favorite song. A song for mom. A song from the first CD they ever bought. A song that has great personal meaning for them. Worst, are the ones wo choose a song that, when in the key that's best for them, throws the opening into a register too low. What a weak start! 

Don't they have anybody consulting them on their choices? My suggestion: avoid the ballads. Go for an up tempo, get-em-out-of-their-seats song that also showcases your particular voice.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Well, tonight's show should be interesting. Remember that gray is the new black!

I wonder how well "Peter Brady" will do tonight?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I do not agree with that terminology at all. The whisper register is one that not too many vocalists can sing at well, whereas falsetto is very easy to sing. Some female singers sing entirely in falsetto.


What does the degree of difficulty have to do with it? Falsetto is supposed to be a false sounding tone. One that lacks the quality of any of the other registers as it is only using the extreme edges of the vocal folds. All anyone sang in last night was a really poorly supported head voice. What female vocalists singer entirely in falsetto? In the world of vocal pedagogy, holy wars are fought over the definition of male falsetto. However most pedagogues agree upon what a female head voice is. It's the female chest that they argue about, but who doesn't?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> When will these contestants learn to select songs that make the most of their voices? They choose their favorite song. A song for mom. A song from the first CD they ever bought. A song that has great personal meaning for them. Worst, are the ones wo choose a song that, when in the key that's best for them, throws the opening into a register too low. What a weak start!
> 
> Don't they have anybody consulting them on their choices? My suggestion: avoid the ballads. Go for an up tempo, get-em-out-of-their-seats song that also showcases your particular voice.


You are so right. I would love to hear one of the constants say: "I don't particularly like this song, but it shows of my voice really well and I can sing it great." Nobody cares if you truly love a song but you murder it when you sing it, or it shows off your weaknesses.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Just because your definition differs from that of randy's definition does not mean that he is wrong. Many claim that mariah carey sings at times in falsetto and at other times using the whistle register. I don't think that anyone agrees on what female falsetto is, and I don't think it is all that unusual for people to refer to that breathy stuff we heard last night as falsetto. I would like to see some credible source for this, because when I seach for "falsetto" or "falsetto whistle register" I get many conflicting opinions, none of which seem to agree with yours.

That said, ultimately the point is that it is not necessarily wrong that he used the term, as it is well-disputed.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Figaro said:


> You are so right. I would love to hear one of the constants say: "I don't particularly like this song, but it shows of my voice really well and I can sing it great." Nobody cares if you truly love a song but you murder it when you sing it, or it shows off your weaknesses.


What? Who in their right mind is going to select a song they don't like on the first night?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Figaro said:


> You are so right. I would love to hear one of the constants say: "I don't particularly like this song, but it shows of my voice really well and I can sing it great." Nobody cares if you truly love a song but you murder it when you sing it, or it shows off your weaknesses.


Contestants should pick songs because the song showcases their voice well, no question. But I'm not sure they should say that on the air. A contestant should say he/she picked it because he/she loves it, so as not to alienate the people who might vote for him/her because they love that song and thought he/she sang it well.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Call me crazy, but I think they should pick a song that has both qualities. Unless they are extremely picky about songs, I imagine that there are tons of songs that they love that also show off vocal range. Unfortunately many people chose songs that didn't exhibit both qualities.

Another thing worth mentioning is that some of the best idol contestants can take a song that is not vocally impressive and make it vocally impressive. I don't really like ruben but he was able to do that. Many contestants fall into the trap of trying to sing them like the original singer did, though.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Why should anyone have to squint to sing "power vocals?" The sign of a good and trained singer is that they make singing look effortless. When someone is squinting and straining it just looks like they are constipated. Facial contortions also pull certain muscles that are needed to create good sound out of position. One shouldn't have to look like they are crapping a bowling ball in order to sound good.


Why did I just get an image of Jessica Simpson in my head?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Guindalf said:


> I wonder how well "Peter Brady" will do tonight?


Yeah, let's hope his voice doesn't crack...

"When it's time to *change*"


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, I don't know, you know, dude? The show was good and all, but, dude, i don't know.. it was a little pitchy, you know? But they brought it together at the end, it was ahryte... not my favorite, but it was ahryte, dude. Watchu think dawg pound?

The best qualities of the show are it's personality, and it brought that out, and put it out front, and made everyone look and say, here's who they are, and they made it work. Just continue to work at it and show it's personality, cuz that's the strength. I've always been a big fan of the show. We loved the show in the auditions. They did a good job.

Well, if I being absolutely honest, that was the most horrific show I've ever seen. It was absolutely dreadful. The thing about this competition, you have to be great. Good doesn't cut it. There were 4 shows that are absolutely great. And this wasn't one of them. Look, I'm just being honest.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> Well, I don't know, you know, dude? The show was good and all, but, dude, i don't know.. it was a little pitchy, you know? But they brought it together at the end, it was ahryte... not my favorite, but it was ahryte, dude. Watchu think dawg pound?
> 
> The best qualities of the show are it's personality, and it brought that out, and put it out front, and made everyone look and say, here's who they are, and they made it work. Just continue to work at it and show it's personality, cuz that's the strength. I've always been a big fan of the show. We loved the show in the auditions. They did a good job.
> 
> Well, if I being absolutely honest, that was the most horrific show I've ever seen. It was absolutely dreadful. The thing about this competition, you have to be great. Good doesn't cut it. There were 4 shows that are absolutely great. And this wasn't one of them. Look, I'm just being honest.


Sounds like someone is suffering from Multiple Personalities Disorder.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Just because your definition differs from that of randy's definition does not mean that he is wrong. Many claim that mariah carey sings at times in falsetto and at other times using the whistle register. I don't think that anyone agrees on what female falsetto is, and I don't think it is all that unusual for people to refer to that breathy stuff we heard last night as falsetto. I would like to see some credible source for this, because when I seach for "falsetto" or "falsetto whistle register" I get many conflicting opinions, none of which seem to agree with yours.
> 
> That said, ultimately the point is that it is not necessarily wrong that he used the term, as it is well-disputed.


You aren't going to find any reliable sources online. Vocal academia has yet to really catch up to the internet yet. I believe that William Vennard's book Singing: The Mechanism and the Technic  explains it. Any book by Richard Miller have pro or con thoughts on the matter. Who are these people you say are making claims about singers? Is from the Wiki entry? I wouldn't exactly consider that to be a reliable source.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

newsposter said:


> At least most of the girls are decently dressed.


I thought most of them dressed terribly. Most of them wore jeans and a cute top for an opening performance on national tv?  I thought Mandisa dressed the most appropriate.

I thought Paris had a fun performance, but I too kept thinking "wardrobe malfunction."

I really liked Lisa Tucker. She has that strong black woman voice without screaming it like Kinnik Sky (I think she resembles a black Angelina Jolie). It's annoying that the juges keep saying she's a mature 16 YO, but after seeing Katharine McPhee, I totally agree. Katharine was a total whack. It bothers me when girls act like that. It seems like it's all an act and she's trying to do it to act all cute. 

Kelly Pickler was annoying because she was mouthing the words to all the songs the other contestants were singing. Anyone else notice that?

I think I was just cranky last nite.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

KRS said:


> I think that last night may be the first time Ryan Seacrest has ever been on top of a box!


I've never been a Seacrest fan. Hate "Seacrest out". But I think he is doing a great job this year. He was funny in the auditions. And he is pretty good live this year as well.

Those girls are tall... or is he that short?



newsposter said:


> Also, is the bean pole look in?


Are you referring to Mandissa? Cuz I agree 100%. Travesty.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> I think I was just cranky last nite.


I guess the teenagers left my lawn and went to yours.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I thought most of them dressed terribly. Most of them wore jeans and a cute top for an opening performance on national tv?  I thought Mandisa dressed the most appropriate.


I should have qualified compared to the dog pound. Those boys knew they'd be front and center but looked bad. And even though the girls didn't all dress in the style i liked, i thought based on what i've seen in previous shows that they did do pretty well this time.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Figaro said:


> You aren't going to find any reliable sources online. Vocal academia has yet to really catch up to the internet yet. I believe that William Vennard's book Singing: The Mechanism and the Technic  explains it. Any book by Richard Miller have pro or con thoughts on the matter. Who are these people you say are making claims about singers? Is from the Wiki entry? I wouldn't exactly consider that to be a reliable source.


Wiki was one of numerous, although I must say that I find a wiki entry more credible than a random poster on tivo community, as it is at least peer-reviewed and there is some discussion on this very topic in the discussion of the article (or was when I looked a while back).

I saw several vocal coaching sites, with varied definitions of head / super-head / falsetto / whistle voice / whistle register. There are some sites that say whistle voice = female falsetto but only if you specifically search for 'whistle "female falsetto"'.

Ultimately the debate is pointless except to say that I don't think that randy was definitively wrong. He made an observation and it was an interesting one regardless of whether the technical jargon was "correct" according to super-modern vocal thinkers who don't know how to use the internet.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Kelly Pickler was annoying because she was mouthing the words to all the songs the other contestants were singing. Anyone else notice that?
> 
> I think I was just cranky last nite.


I thought that was really funny, but also annoying after a while.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

> I just wish the judges would stop giving them "props" for pulling the song together at the end. When the hell did it become ok to only sing half of a song well?


Simon called people on it last season. It's the big note phenomenon. It seems most of these people feel as long as they hit the real big note in the song, what they do for the rest of it doesn't matter.

One thing that I think AI really shows is that at the age these people are at, they just aren't great singers. It struck me last summer with Rock Star, there was a noticeable difference in quality of singing, and I honestly think a good chunk of it was the age. In that show, most of them were above the max age for idol. Unless you've had years of practice, in general you're not going to be able to sing well. (Not the least of the issue is that singing does take technique, and most young singers haven't generally developed the skill). And especially with the "women" in this show, it just seems like we get younger and younger every season. I mean, they seem like they're all 16 or 17 this year.


----------



## Livvy's Mami (Feb 22, 2006)

I think there were maybe 3 singers that were any good last night...I am horrible wth names but the 16 yr old ,long black hair..sang great..so did the 21 yr old...her mother is a music teacher..

Ok, who is Peter Brady ?????  

Hi Everyone !! New Here !! Havana Brown sent me.......  


Sus..


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Livvy's Mami said:


> I think there were maybe 3 singers that were any good last night...I am horrible wth names but the 16 yr old ,long black hair..sang great..so did the 21 yr old...her mother is a music teacher..
> 
> Ok, who is Peter Brady ?????
> 
> ...












Welcome Livvy's Mami... Any friend of HB is um... well, Welcome anyway!


----------



## Livvy's Mami (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank You...LOL on the Peter Brady...

LA !!! I was born n raised there...just moved to AZ last year......

HB is a hoot...!!!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Livvy's Mami said:


> :
> Hi Everyone !! New Here !! Havana Brown sent me.......


Don't blame me!

Great, now I'm gonna get booted out of here fer sure. 

I'm ready for the boys tonite!


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

What a gigantic pile of suck. Were any of the past groups of women this bad? I mean, all those people auditioning and this is the best 12? I find that hard to believe.

I think the only ones worthy to even be on the show are Katharine McPhee and Paris Bennett, and maybe Lisa Tucker.

Oh, and here's one vote for Katharine McPhee as the most attractive AI contestant of all time. :up:


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I'm ready for the boys tonite!


That's very tempting Sig fodder...


----------



## Kaley (Feb 17, 2006)

DLiquid said:


> Oh, and here's one vote for Katharine McPhee as the most attractive AI contestant of all time. :up:


And here is a second vote for most attractive AI contestant of all time.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Welcome Livvy's Mami... Any friend of HB is um... well, Welcome anyway!


Yay - I'm glad I wasn't the only one to spot the resemblance!

I second the welcome for Livvy's Mami. As you say, any friend of HB's is......oh, my mind just went blank!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Kaley said:


> And here is a second vote for most attractive AI contestant of all time.


It's nice to have a fresh new face on the board. Welcome! I especially enjoy that over 50% of your posts so far have been in support and recognition of the female sex.  We need to mix it up in here and inject some new blood from time to time.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Guindalf said:


> Yay - I'm glad I wasn't the only one to spot the resemblance!
> 
> I second the welcome for Livvy's Mami. As you say, any friend of HB's is......oh, my mind just went blank!


Based on this picture he looks like a combination of younger Fred Savage and the guy who played Peter Brady in the Brady Bunch movies.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Wiki was one of numerous, although I must say that I find a wiki entry more credible than a random poster on tivo community, as it is at least peer-reviewed and there is some discussion on this very topic in the discussion of the article (or was when I looked a while back).


Well go with what you want, it's really not that big of a deal. It is just one of many little things about the judges that bother me. They use terms that they don't seem to fully understand and their ears for "pitchiness" seem to work rather randomly.

As for being "a random poster." I am not a high and exalted wiki contributor but I do have a BM in vocal performance and an MM in vocal pedagogy. I am not just pulling random things out of the air. Since music and singing used to be a very big part of my life I tend to get my nose out of joint when people say things that I consider to be silly.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Then you should edit the wiki entry. That is the whole point if wikipedia...

I don't mind inaccurate terminology in this sort of case. Accurate terminology would be too technical for most of us to understand, and thus there would be no point in even speaking in the first place.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I submit it doesn't matter how any of these people sound. While I admit to not being to a live concert in a while, I've see enough on TV to know that virtually none of the people sound as good in person as they do on CD. Therefore, I submit we dont need the best singer on this show, just the one we like best. Heck, I bet some groups lose fans after they are heard live


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Paris is beginning to remind me of preteen Michael Jackson - and thus beginning to creep me out. The rest of the pack will need some sorting out. I was more worried about a wardrobe malfunction with that first gal. I have always wondered why they didn't have better coaching for their wardrobes. It is one thing to create your own "style", but they really should rehearse in front of a mirror.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> I submit it doesn't matter how any of these people sound. While I admit to not being to a live concert in a while, I've see enough on TV to know that virtually none of the people sound as good in person as they do on CD. Therefore, I submit we dont need the best singer on this show, just the one we like best. Heck, I bet some groups lose fans after they are heard live


Why in the world not have the best singer? The "oh it can be touched up in the studio" attitude is one of the reasons why so much of todays music is poop. Are things going to be perfect when you see someone live? No, but they should at least be able to sing in tune most of the damn time.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I too think Rock Star might have spoiled AI for me a bit. Those singers just did not sing out of tune for the most part. Then you have AI, with the majority of these contestants hitting stinker notes left and right.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Martha said:


> I can't figure out why Paris Bennet is even in this. She's obviously talented; if her mother and grandmother (according to Randy) were both singers, wouldn't they have some sort of influence to get her in a recording studio?


How many talented singers with relatives in the business release a #1 record? How many AI winners release a #1 record? Not too hard to figure out why she's on AI.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

The exposure from AI, no matter how far she goes, along with her pedigree can kickstart a career for her.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Why in the world not have the best singer? The "oh it can be touched up in the studio" attitude is one of the reasons why so much of todays music is poop. Are things going to be perfect when you see someone live? No, but they should at least be able to sing in tune most of the damn time.


Well, maybe he meant that you can have an appealing lead singer with an exciting style without that person necessarily getting everything perfect. A lot of vocal issues can be cleared up in the studio, but vocal personality can't easily be cleared up.

I like daughtry, forgot his first name already (christ? scott?), the guy with the rockish voice. Even if he sucks at various stuff they make AI contestants do, I'd rather buy one of his CDs than a paris bennett cd.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

> > Originally Posted by Martha
> > I can't figure out why Paris Bennet is even in this. She's obviously talented; if her mother and grandmother (according to Randy) were both singers, wouldn't they have some sort of influence to get her in a recording studio?
> 
> 
> How many talented singers with relatives in the business release a #1 record? How many AI winners release a #1 record? Not too hard to figure out why she's on AI.


Many of the contestants already have singing and/or performing careers. Like Bo did last season. Google their names and see how many have Web-sites touting their bands and/or even recordings. But, AI is the opportunity to get out of Podunk. I think most of the top 25 will get offers of some kind. And don't the top 12 get to tour for several months after the show? You don't get that kind of exposure at the local Holiday Inn lounge.

Also this show is not just about singing talent. The judges are starting to emphasize this fact more in their comments. Several of the girls were chosen more for the looks than their singing ability - Becky and Heather come to mind from this batch.


----------



## Livvy's Mami (Feb 22, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> Yay - I'm glad I wasn't the only one to spot the resemblance!
> 
> I second the welcome for Livvy's Mami. As you say, any friend of HB's is......oh, my mind just went blank!


Thanks for the Welcome Guindalf !!

Sus


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

MauriAnne said:


> I thought Paula looked very good at the auditions, suprisingly so, in fact. However, her Planet of the Apes look needs to go !! Randy's dawg pound was equally annoying.


I thought Paula's look last night was more Chewbacca than Planet of the Apes.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Figaro said:


> but I do have a BM


[Beavis]I keep it in my basement in little jars.[/Beavis]


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

KRS said:


> [Beavis]I keep it in my basement in little jars.[/Beavis]


Oh stop! At least I am not a stand up wiper!


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Livvy's Mami said:


> Thanks for the Welcome Guindalf !!
> 
> Sus


No problemo Sus


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

Steve_Martin said:


> I thought Paula's look last night was more Chewbacca than Planet of the Apes.


We need a side by side comparison! Someone has to have screencaps of Paula from last night and Chewy/Planet of the Apes!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

She did have a good frontal helmet thing going on like the Apes. She also seemed kind of out of it again. Is she back on meds?


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Oh stop! At least I am not a stand up wiper!


Dude, too much information.

As for Paula, I usually think she looks hideous but I thought she looked good during a lot of the audition shows. But last night, god did she looked awful.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

According to someone on TWOP, here are the secret leaked percentage totals of the various contestants. Are they legit? Who knows. I'll spoiler them.



Spoiler



Spoiler Totals:

Prediction- Heather Cox is gone. But for the 2nd girl gone....it could be either Brenna, Becky, Melissa or Stevie as my totals are only estimates, and there is a small source of error.

1. Kellie Pickler- 22.83%

2. Paris Bennett- 16.53%

3. Katharine McPhee- 15.23%

4. Lisa Tucker- 13.59%

5. Mandisa- 9.21%

6. Ayla Brown- 9.09%

7. Kinnik Sky- 4.60%

8. Melissa McGhee- 2.96%

9. Stevie Scott- 2.95%

10. Becky O'Donohue- 1.44%

11. Brenna Gethers- 1.44%

12. Heather Cox- 0.13%


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

That seems a reasonable representation of the way things could have gone TB. We can only hope the second choice is you-know-who


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

Granny said:


> Paris is beginning to remind me of preteen Michael Jackson - and thus beginning to creep me out.


Michael Jackson? My wife and I have been referring to her as "Dr. Bailey".


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I wanted to like Stevie, since she's from my area and even has served me at Max's Opera Cafe. I liked her in the auditions - I thought her voice was beautiful.

But, she was bad. I think nerves overcame her, but it's back to the restaurant for her. 

The only one I got excited about was Lisa. She's a natural.

What is the deal with their clothes and makeup? They aren't using stylists? No professional makeup artists? That one girl, with the deep voice, from Florida, had the worst makeup on - white eye shadow with a dark color above on the outside - it made her look really hard, and I know no professional would do that. And, some of the clothes the girls were wearing just looked cheap. Paris, who was underwhelming to say the least, was wearing some weird sort of denim outfit that looked like it came from a thrift store. One of the girls, a tall girl, was wearing a shirt almost identical to one I have (Macy's) and a bracelet EXACTLY like one I have that I bought to match it - I got it at Claires for $3.99. I thought these girls got to wear designer and real jewelry? I would hate to be on national TV in front of 30 million people and have to just pull stuff out of my closet and do my own makeup. 

Just random thoughts. Looking for the boys to do better tonight.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> Well, I don't know, you know, dude? The show was good and all, but, dude, i don't know.. it was a little pitchy, you know? But they brought it together at the end, it was ahryte... not my favorite, but it was ahryte, dude. Watchu think dawg pound?
> 
> The best qualities of the show are it's personality, and it brought that out, and put it out front, and made everyone look and say, here's who they are, and they made it work. Just continue to work at it and show it's personality, cuz that's the strength. I've always been a big fan of the show. We loved the show in the auditions. They did a good job.
> 
> Well, if I being absolutely honest, that was the most horrific show I've ever seen. It was absolutely dreadful. The thing about this competition, you have to be great. Good doesn't cut it. There were 4 shows that are absolutely great. And this wasn't one of them. Look, I'm just being honest.


:up: :up: :up: Best post this week. LOL


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Spire said:
 

> Michael Jackson? My wife and I have been referring to her as "Dr. Bailey".


Wow, now I feel stupid. I don't get the reference...?


----------



## MrsHalpert (Feb 23, 2006)

ha ha...i can't wait for her to go.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> According to someone on TWOP, here are the secret leaked percentage totals of the various contestants. Are they legit? Who knows. I'll spoiler them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Kelly in first place? Wow, I really hope that is wrong because she was lower-bottom of the pack in my opinion. She doesn't have the personality to go with her good looks.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

justapixel said:


> And, some of the clothes the girls were wearing just looked cheap. Paris, who was underwhelming to say the least, was wearing some weird sort of denim outfit that looked like it came from a thrift store. One of the girls, a tall girl, was wearing a shirt almost identical to one I have (Macy's) and a bracelet EXACTLY like one I have that I bought to match it - I got it at Claires for $3.99. I thought these girls got to wear designer and real jewelry? I would hate to be on national TV in front of 30 million people and have to just pull stuff out of my closet and do my own makeup.


I may be wrong, but I remember one season where they mentioned a clothing allowance, and they would sometimes dip into their own pocket to get clothes they really wanted that was above the budget. I would guess that the final 12 would get the allowance, or, at worst, a bigger allowance than the final 24, so maybe they are limited with what they can wear.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

American Idol Twins on Maxim's website










More images on the site.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

zyzzx said:


> I thought the top four were head and shoulders above the other eight. My top four women are Katherine McPhee, Lisa Tucker, Ayla Brown, and Paris Bennett although I'm not as high on Paris as many seem to be.
> 
> I think Becky O'Donohue and Stevie Scott were the worst two tonight and I hope they are booted.


Getting in here late, but your thoughts mirrored mine pretty much exactly. I did not think Paris was the best singer of the night, but definately in the top 4. She was soft to start and here theatrics and eye-bugging were way over-the-top. I think if the judges watch it back they will realize they over-rated her.

Early on it seemed like it would be hard to pick six, but the second half of the show was really devoid of much talent. Originally I had 4 sure things (the 4 above), 2 second tier, and one other in consideration. The 1 other I dismissed as trying to force, so there were only really 6 worthwile out of the entire bunch. Trying to remember the other two I think it was Kelly and Lisa Tucker.
I thought those 4 were very good though.

I think there is a reason why a guy has only won American Idol once, and I think it has to do with the range that male and female singers can exhibit. I just think there is more room for a female singer to be mind-blowingly good.

Without having seen the men yet, I would say I am leaning towards a women to win, even if the top 4 include two very young girls, and one overweight lady who might have to face those issues as well.

Think back on it all though, I may have had Lisa Tucker and Ayala Brown reversed, but I still had them both making it. I just can't remember who Ayala Brown was...


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> Well, I don't know, you know, dude? The show was good and all, but, dude, i don't know.. it was a little pitchy, you know? But they brought it together at the end, it was ahryte... not my favorite, but it was ahryte, dude. Watchu think dawg pound?
> 
> The best qualities of the show are it's personality, and it brought that out, and put it out front, and made everyone look and say, here's who they are, and they made it work. Just continue to work at it and show it's personality, cuz that's the strength. I've always been a big fan of the show. We loved the show in the auditions. They did a good job.
> 
> Well, if I being absolutely honest, that was the most horrific show I've ever seen. It was absolutely dreadful. The thing about this competition, you have to be great. Good doesn't cut it. There were 4 shows that are absolutely great. And this wasn't one of them. Look, I'm just being honest.


Thanks for double-reminding me how horrible the judges are now. They all three say basically the same thing every contestant. Randy makes me want to break my tv with his sharps, and flat, and pitchy nonsense he says to every singer and it is alright. These bozos have been doing this for a long time now, why do they get worse and worse every year. They are much better critiquing during auditions. Why do they go into suckfest mode during the competition?

I have to just forward to Simon now, as I can't stand to listen to Randy or Paula... I am close to not caring what Simon has to say either... but his opinion actual influences votes, unlike the other two.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

marksman said:


> Thanks for double-reminding me how horrible the judges are now. They all three say basically the same thing every contestant. Randy makes me want to break my tv with his sharps, and flat, and pitchy nonsense he says to every singer and it is alright. These bozos have been doing this for a long time now, why do they get worse and worse every year. They are much better critiquing during auditions. Why do they go into suckfest mode during the competition?
> 
> I have to just forward to Simon now, as I can't stand to listen to Randy or Paula... I am close to not caring what Simon has to say either... but his opinion actual influences votes, unlike the other two.


And another thing... If I'm being honest, the show seemed, just so... cabaret. I can see the same show on any cruise ship. It was a good karaoke performance. Look, I'm just being honest.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> American Idol Twins on Maxim's website


Is it just me or are they not very attractive? Their faces, I mean.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Granny said:


> Wow, now I feel stupid. I don't get the reference...?


Dr. Bailey is a character on Gray's anatomy. And Paris does look a lot like her!


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Martha said:


> Dr. Bailey is a character on Gray's anatomy. And Paris does look a lot like her!


 Okay, thanks! I can see the resemblance. I still think Paris's mannerisms when she is singing are akin to a young MJ.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Why in the world not have the best singer? The "oh it can be touched up in the studio" attitude is one of the reasons why so much of todays music is poop. Are things going to be perfect when you see someone live? No, but they should at least be able to sing in tune most of the damn time.


I recall simon telling someone that they had a very good voice but didn't have the idol look (i forget who). Therefore i inferred that he would prefer a sexy person with an avg voice to a bad person with a perfect voice. I may be reading him wrong.

And the concert i was most recently thinking of was Live 8...those groups sounded awful and it wasn't just the bad soundsystem. Their voices..horrors.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> Is it just me or are they not very attractive? Their faces, I mean.


New to you guys here but I was thinking the same thing.

kel


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Why in the world not have the best singer? The "oh it can be touched up in the studio" attitude is one of the reasons why so much of todays music is poop. Are things going to be perfect when you see someone live? No, but they should at least be able to sing in tune most of the damn time.


Well, you know that they are trying to find someone that will sell a lot of records (Ok, CDs and downloaded files) and make a record company a lot of money. Singing ability is only one piece of it. Frequently, it's a small piece for a given performer, and the records still sell and the money is still made. And really THAT is what matters if you are a record company.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

newsposter said:


> I recall simon telling someone that they had a very good voice but didn't have the idol look (i forget who). Therefore i inferred that he would prefer a sexy person with an avg voice to a bad person with a perfect voice. I may be reading him wrong.
> 
> And the concert i was most recently thinking of was Live 8...those groups sounded awful and it wasn't just the bad soundsystem. Their voices..horrors.


Who was playing at the one you went to? They had some pretty big names...


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> Based on this picture he looks like a combination of younger Fred Savage and the guy who played Peter Brady in the Brady Bunch movies.


He actually reminds me a little of Donny Osmond (looks, not singing voice)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Who was playing at the one you went to? They had some pretty big names...


I saw it on tv...hate crowds....but what i heard with some singers disappointed me. I saw mostly the philly acts. Was it linkin park ? I like em but dang what a rough live voice.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

I know it's been said already but will someone please teach Paris how to dance. It was very distracting.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

isn't that hip hop?


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

newsposter said:


> isn't that hip hop?


The dancing _element_ of hip hop is breaking/breakdancing, and no she wasn't breakdancing. I think she is a good dancer, but it might not be a great idea to dance that hard on a show like AI.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> The dancing _element_ of hip hop is breaking/breakdancing, and no she wasn't breakdancing. I think she is a good dancer, but it might not be a great idea to dance that hard on a show like AI.


Hip Hop dancing is not limited to breakdancing. Remember the Fly Girls from In Living Color?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Hip Hop dancing is not limited to breakdancing. Remember the Fly Girls from In Living Color?


What does J-Lo have to do with this?


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Hip Hop dancing is not limited to breakdancing. Remember the Fly Girls from In Living Color?


I was responding to a post that asked "isn't that hip hop?", not "isn't that how someone might dance to hip hop?" Some (KRS-One) define hip hop as having four elements, and one of them is breaking. I was just trying to inject some knowledge for the hip hop challenged on the forum. Compare it to Figaro and his falsetto rant. The girl was just getting her groove on.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Hip Hop dancing is not limited to breakdancing. Remember the Fly Girls from In Living Color?


Actually I think another poster mentioned her hopping across the stage. I was merely trying to make a joke that she was hip hopping along.

I failed miserably


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> I was responding to a post that asked "isn't that hip hop?", not "isn't that how someone might dance to hip hop?" Some (KRS-One) define hip hop as having four elements, and one of them is breaking. I was just trying to inject some knowledge for the hip hop challenged on the forum. Compare it to Figaro and his falsetto rant. The girl was just getting her groove on.


That was more of a morning crankfest than a rant. Nobody wants to hear me rant, that is for sure.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

newsposter said:


> Actually I think another poster mentioned her hopping across the stage. I was merely trying to make a joke that she was hip hopping along.
> 
> I failed miserably


I appreciated the joke, even if no one else did.


----------

